# Dribbling Urine?



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

When's the last time his sheath has been cleaned? He could have a bean that's obstructing urination.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

He gets a minor cleaning about once a month, and he gets sedated and fully cleaned including bean removal once a year. I cleaned off the sloughing stuff last week and tried to look for a bean last night, but he wasn't having any of that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My first thought is that he might have a bladder, kidney, or UTI infection. If it's a low grade infection, he might not have enough of a fever to register as abnormal, but enough to make holding his bladder difficult.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

smrobs said:


> My first thought is that he might have a bladder, kidney, or UTI infection. If it's a low grade infection, he might not have enough of a fever to register as abnormal, but enough to make holding his bladder difficult.


The more I think about it, the more this makes sense. I've gotten a UTI and they HURT! Even made my back ache. 
Do you know if cranberries help horses the same way they help people?:?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Cranberries don't do anything for a UTI. It just covers up the pain, does nothing to get rid of the infection. He needs antibiotics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

The cranberry question was more out of curiosity! I am planning on calling my vet tomorrow morning and would not forgo treatment just on a whim. 
I did re-check him for beans today and cleaned his sheath up. No beans at all. Even did a liniment rub over his lumbar region (which he seemed to enjoy) and gave him a low dose of bute to make him more comfortable in the mean time.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Bladder stones??? Another possibility.
I'm glad you are calling the vet in the morning. I wouldn't fool around. Let us know what the vet finds.


----------



## drkate (Feb 23, 2013)

Cranberries actually do nothing for pain, they change the pH of the urine, making it more acidic, which will kill some bacteria that are sensitive to acidic pH. Do not know if it works in horses the same as people since they ferment them differently it the hind gut. I would definitely get your vet involved. Some bloodwork and possibly urinalysis are in order.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Well just got home from the vet, and the vet does not think it is serious nor does he think it is a uti or stones. He flexed positive in his left hind, so his back is sore from compensation. I got a hold of his old owners (whom I have known for years) and they said he has done this before, and they did a full work up on him and found nothing abnormal.
I am patiently waiting for him to urinate so I can collect a sample.

Thanks for the info on cranberries, they have worked for me in the past but I wasn't sure why or how or if they would be comparable in horses...just a pondery


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, that sounds good...or at least not serious. Any other little health abnormalities lurking out there? : ) 
At least you know the former owners and can ask questions.
Thanks for posting the vets opinion.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh, I wonder if maybe he's got a pinched nerve or something. He might benefit from a chiro appointment.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

smrobs, He gets stiff behind fairly often, so I am thinking a chiro might do him good. I was thinking about it before all this, actually!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever's wrong with him, I hope you can get him figured out and straightened up.


----------

